
Ross, Gilbert teaming on $300m UM innovation center at jail site in Detroit - rmason
https://www.crainsdetroit.com/real-estate/ross-gilbert-teaming-300-million-um-innovation-center-former-jail-site-detroit
======
rmason
One of the hardest things is getting university students to spend any time in
downtown Detroit. But if they do, there's a good chance they'll consider
building their careers there.

The University of Michigan is taking their best and brightest, most
entrepreneurial kids and placing them downtown in the D. My message to my
friends in Silicon Valley is that Detroit's not playing at this entrepreneur
thing.

